# Confused newlywed in Nashville,tn



## Newwife2013 (Apr 26, 2013)

I recently got married in December 2012 and am beginning to think it was a mistake. I love my husband and he says he loves me. He is passive aggressive and stonewalls me too often. It's like torture to be stonewalled for things that may not be your fault. How can I cope when I'm being stonewalled? Is there anyone who does this to their wife thar can help me understand


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Was this common before wedding?


----------



## Newwife2013 (Apr 26, 2013)

No. When we had problems he talked to me. He said it was easier then because he had nothing to lose, now that he is vested and loves me it's different.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

If he feels that way, a good marriage counselor should be in the very near future


----------

